# Steam Packet Boats at Dunkirk



## Manxman 52 (May 9, 2010)

Thought I would place this link for any interested members to read,
http://www.old-merseytimes.co.uk/manxboats1940.html

As a matter of interest my great grandfather was Capt Radcliffe Duggan DSC


----------

